# New app for anxiety?



## TLSpot (Feb 2, 2020)

I was told there’s a new app for anxiety that Target is including in benefits this year. Anyone know what it’s called or anything about it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 2, 2020)

It’s called daylight.








						Upcoming Benefits Enrollment
					

FYI, timelines, if you're enrolling or re-enrolling for benefits: Feb. 3–11, 2020                                           Exempt team members Hourly team members at Headquarters, RGD offices and Region 100 & 200 Stores                    Feb. 13–21, 2020 Hourly team members at Region 300 & 400...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## loser girl (Feb 2, 2020)

I haven't seen or received anything about reenrollment and ours starts tomorrow.  What is the average hours you need to qualify?  Our HR hides in her office or the SD's office all day.


----------



## JAShands (Feb 2, 2020)

For partial benefits you need to average 19.5+ hours/week, for full benefits you need to average 2.5+ hours/week. Regardless of how often you work all TMs qualify for 5 free visits for mental health, just reach out to TMLR and they’ll let you know who in your area is participating. There should be leaflets about this in your breakroom on the red board with safety posters and job openings.

You can see your average on top of any paystub. They update once a month.

Basically you’ll know what you qualify for when you log on and your options are right in front of you.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 2, 2020)

JAShands said:


> for full benefits you need to average 2.5+ hours/week.


Wait....wut?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Wait....wut?


29.5 hours for full benefits. @JAShands


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 3, 2020)

I believe we call that "money" in the biz


----------



## JAShands (Feb 3, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 29.5 hours for full benefits. @JAShands


Sorry yes, I cracked my screen on my phone and apparently some things don’t like to type.. 🙄😅


----------

